# 1 GB RAM pour iBook G4 ??



## bompi (16 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour.

 J'ai un iBook G4 800 MHz avec une barrette de 512MB RAM. J'aimerais la
 remplacer par une barrette de 1GB RAM (comme celle que l'on peut mettre
 sur les iBook 1 et 1.2 GHz).

 Au vu des spécifications, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problèmes mais sait-on
 jamais ...

 Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà essayé ?

 Merci.

 eb


----------



## jhk (16 Décembre 2004)

En standard, le iBook G4 800 MHz a 256 Mo de RAM soudés sur un connecteur ...
Si tu as 512Mo, c'est que le second slot est également occupé par une barette de 256Mo.
Or, sur les iBook, il n'y a qu'1 slot dispo pour l'extension mémoire.
Pour vérifier tout ça, direction ~/Applications/Utilitaires/Informations Système Apple/Alinéa "Informations mémoire".
Si tu veux ajouter une barette 1Go, il faudra d'abord que tu retires la seconde barette de 256Mo, pour un total maxi de 1,25Go de RAM.


----------



## chupastar (16 Décembre 2004)

Oui ça passe, je ne sais plus où j'ai vu ça par contre mais à la sortit de mon iBook (le même que toi donc) il était spécifié que seul une barrette de 512Mo maximum pouvait être ajouté. Or sur un site, une personne à essayé avec succès l'ajout d'une barrette de 1Go. 

Mais c'est le prix de la barrette qui m'a freiné...


----------



## chupastar (16 Décembre 2004)

Sinon va voir sur le site de MacWay ils propose cette barette de 1Gà et dans la configuration requise l'iBook 800" apparait bien.


----------



## MamaCass (16 Décembre 2004)

Salut,
Mon ibook G4 933  possède une barette de 128 mo soudée et un emplacement non soudée où il ya actuellement une barette de 128 mo (je peux mettre une barette de 512mo maxi)
Voilà ce que le revendeur Apple m'a affirné, de plus j'avais posé la question sur ce forum et l'on m'avait affirmé que je pouvais avoir 128 + 512 = 640 mo maxi

Voir le sujet : 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=76275


----------



## chupastar (16 Décembre 2004)

C'est ce qu'Apple indique, mais le 1Go passe quand même.


----------



## chupastar (16 Décembre 2004)

Allez voir le quatrième article de cette page .


----------



## Marcus (16 Décembre 2004)

Normalement ca devrait passer.
Moi j'ai un powerbook donc j'ai pris une barette de 1go chez MacWay et je l'ai recu en 4 jours !!! Vraiment super...


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Au passage vous pouvez remarquer, d'ailleurs, que sur l'AppleStore on peut acheter
des barrettes de 512 MB RAM pour les iBooks G4 et les iBook G4 1GHZ-1,2GHZ.
Et bien : pour le premier la barrette vaut 239 ¤ et pour le second 220 ¤. Avec des
spécifications identiques [512 Mo DDR266 SO-DIMM (PC2100), 200 broches].

Etonnant, non ?


----------



## MamaCass (16 Décembre 2004)

Merci Chupastar,
Ma garantie se termine en mars, je vais donc attendre et je tenterais surement la barette de 1 go mais au fait pour un Ibook, ca coute combien une telle barette ?

Ah oui ca yest désolé, chez macway dans les 300-400¤, ok.
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

on trouve facile moins cher que macway a environ 290-300¤ le Go de RAM pour ibook et pwbook


----------



## MamaCass (16 Décembre 2004)

Merci Enzo, je vais aller voir ça, j'espere que d'ici quelques mois le prix des barettes auront encore baissées !!!!!
Bonne soirée
Mamacass


----------

